# Did anyone say bacon? :D



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jul 2009)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/other/squeez-bacon-embed-zoom.jpg

Personally I will just use the real stuff....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Jul 2009)

Wow....Next it'll be squeeze bottle KFC....

*shudder*


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jul 2009)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Wow....Next it'll be squeeze bottle KFC....
> 
> *shudder*



OK....that is just plain wrong!!!


----------



## FastEddy (22 Jul 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/other/squeez-bacon-embed-zoom.jpg
> 
> Personally I will just use the real stuff....




Don't laugh, I just read recently, two guys just developed a line of Bacon Flavoured Products and they are selling like hotcakes.

They are reported to be making a  a Fortune.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jul 2009)

This is SO APPETIZING!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks, but no thanks.......  :-X


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Don't laugh, I just read recently, two guys just developed a line of Bacon Flavoured Products and they are selling like hotcakes.



Anyone for some bacon mints, toothpicks, floss, or soap?  

Heck, how about a bacon tux?





Go Bacon!


----------



## Shec (22 Jul 2009)

Kinda makes one yearn for the canned bacon in the old RP-4's, I think in menu 7 if memory serves correct.  In any event it was not only the most palatable menu, it was also the menu we seldom got.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> Kinda makes one yearn for the canned bacon in the old RP-4's, I think in menu 7 if memory serves correct.  In any event it was not only the most palatable menu, it was also the menu we seldom got.


That canned bacon was great.

NOTE: Do not let NDHQ see this bacon thread. It might give them some ideas.


----------



## Jungle (22 Jul 2009)

This is giving me an idea, the hamburger shown in the picture is too complicated. You need to get stuff from the fridge, slice tomatoes, pickles, try to balance all this on the patty...
How about this: a complete hamburger topping in one squeeze; the bottle would contain the following: bacon, ketchup, relish, mustard, mayo, tomato, lettuce, pickles, cheese...

All you would need for a great burger is a bun, a patty and a squeeze bottle.  8)


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jul 2009)

Jungle said:
			
		

> This is giving me an idea, the hamburger shown in the picture is too complicated. You need to get stuff from the fridge, slice tomatoes, pickles, try to balance all this on the patty...
> How about this: a complete hamburger topping in one squeeze; the bottle would contain the following: bacon, ketchup, relish, mustard, mayo, tomato, lettuce, pickles, cheese...
> 
> All you would need for a great burger is a bun, a patty and a squeeze bottle.  8)



Why stop there? Throw the bun and the patty in the tube as well. That way you don't have to stop to place stuff on a bun. Instead you can just squeeze your burger straight into your mouth. Perfect for the active person on the go!


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Jul 2009)

Since the downward spiral is well underway, why not just have dehydrated burgers including the bun and all the fixings. Just add water and, voila, a culinary delight.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jul 2009)

I give you: the Canned Cheeseburger






And if that's not enough, resurrect those old ration memories with canned bacon.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jul 2009)

This thread has spun way out of control; however, it's been harmless.  Anymore examples of food in tins that should _not_ be in tins?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jul 2009)

http://www.wisebread.com/blergh-could-you-eat-these-strange-canned-foods

Including, for Tess:


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Jul 2009)

OK, who here remembers Gluhwein from your days in Germany?  Miss that distinctive flavour as you busted down the Alps?  Well, wait no more!  It's back: this time in powdered form!

From the people who brought you "burger in a can", here it is:


> Bergsteigende Gourmands müssen nie mehr auf ein Glas Rotwein auf dem Berggipfel verzichten. Trekking-Mahlzeiten präsentiert den neuen Rotwein in Pulverform. Das Getränkepulver im praktischen Portionsbeutel weist wie ein leichter Wein aus der Flasche einen Alkoholgehalt von 8,2% auf. Für Expeditionen in Schnee und Kälte wurde zudem der passende Glühwein in Pulverform entwickelt. Für den besonderen Augenblick im abendlichen Camp.







*ahem*
Translation:
Mountain climbing gourmets no longer have to go without Gluhwein the next time you find yourself on the mountain top.  "Trekking-Mahlzeiten" presents the newest (WTF?) red wine in powdered form! The drinking crystals in the practical sized pouch exhibits much like a light bottled wine, complete with an Alcohol content of 8.2%.  This pallatable Gluhwein was developed explicity for expeditions in the snow and cold.  For those special moments in your evening camp.


----------



## SARgirl (22 Jul 2009)

Unusual Canned Foods From Around The World
http://www.relaxinghub.com/2009/06/unusual-canned-foods-from-around-world.html
Link includes, but not limited to, canned:
-Armadillo Meat
-Creamed Possum
-Buzzard Gizzards
-Pork Brain
-Beef Flavoured Bamboo Worms
-Brown Curry Mole Crickets
-Roasted Scorpions
-Giant Bug Chili Paste
and various other '_interesting_' canned foods.

How about some canned silk worms... see 2nd photo http://mlmcored.wordpress.com/2009/06/16/strange-canned-foods-ii/
and for "Bird Nest Drink", see the 4th photo.  Also on this same link is, 'Roasted Crickets with Eggs'.


I guess it all depends on what you are use to, but even still... oh my yikes....  :-X


This one doesn't look completely terrible: canned bacon.  Not saying I would eat it, just saying that, when compared to that which is listed above, this at least looks like a reasonable possibility, not that I would buy it: http://gizmodo.com/5012656/ .


----------



## Jungle (22 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Why stop there? Throw the bun and the patty in the tube as well. That way you don't have to stop to place stuff on a bun. Instead you can just squeeze your burger straight into your mouth. Perfect for the active person on the go!


Naahh... I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to my burger...


----------



## kratz (22 Jul 2009)

I heard about squeezable bacon a few months ago, but this thread has been more entertaining than the first time I read about this product.



			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> Why stop there? Throw the bun and the patty in the tube as well. That way you don't have to stop to place stuff on a bun. Instead you can just squeeze your burger straight into your mouth. Perfect for the active person on the go!



Uggh...sadly most of those two ideas are already on the market in sqeezable ready to eat bottle form. Maybe Pillsbury will bring all those products to gether to offer the squeezable hambuger for those on the go.  :-X


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jul 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> I heard about squeezable bacon a few months ago, but this thread has been more entertaining than the first time I read about this product.
> 
> Uggh...sadly most of those two ideas are already on the market in sqeezable ready to eat bottle form. Maybe Pillsbury will bring all those products to gether to offer the squeezable hambuger for those on the go.  :-X



Well their raw cookie dough is good


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

Now, from the alternative media, how bacon is BAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!!!!!! (no this is NOT parody/satire....)


> Among my fondest childhood memories is savoring a strip of perfectly cooked bacon that had just been dragged through a puddle of maple syrup. It was an illicit pleasure; varnishing the fatty, salty, smoky bacon with sweet arboreal sap felt taboo. How could such simple ingredients produce such riotous flavors?
> 
> That was then. Today, you don't need to tax yourself applying syrup to bacon -- McDonald's does it for you with the McGriddle. It conveniently takes an egg, American cheese and pork and nestles it between pancakelike biscuits suffused with genuine fake-maple-syrup flavor.
> 
> The McGriddle is just one moment in an era of extreme food combinations -- a moment in which bacon plays a starring role, from high cuisine to low....


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

Actually, I like maple syrup on my sausages....  ;D


----------



## SARgirl (23 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, I like maple syrup on my sausages....  ;D


Me too... and on my bacon.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> Me too... and on my bacon.



Syrup on back bacon or peameal.  If it's just regular strips of bacon, I like them crispy and by themselves.  As a matter of fact, I had bacon and eggs last night for supper and a toasted tomato and bacon sandwich the night before.  Bet my arteries are hardening now.   :nod:


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jul 2009)

I'm sorry, but am I the only one who thinks the bacon in a bottle looks like....um, not bacon?  Maybe it was just the colour in the picture!
As for the haggis, where can I get some??  I got hooked on that stuff last year at the Scottish Irish festival here in town.
iper: BYTD


----------



## SARgirl (23 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Syrup on back bacon or peameal.  If it's just regular strips of bacon, I like them crispy and by themselves.  As a matter of fact, I had bacon and eggs last night for supper and a toasted tomato and bacon sandwich the night before.  Bet my arteries are hardening now.   :nod:


Yes, definitely... gotta have syrup on back bacon and peameal... yummy.

I have been craving bacon and eggs or a bacon and tomato sandwich or even better, a club house sandwich, for quite a while... just can't bring myself to do it, only to have to work it off.   

----------------



			
				BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but am I the only one who thinks the bacon in a bottle looks like....um, not bacon?  Maybe it was just the colour in the picture!
> As for the haggis, where can I get some??  I got hooked on that stuff last year at the Scottish Irish festival here in town.


Yes, I agree, the squeeze bottle bacon does not look like bacon.

I haven't had any haggis since childhood... if memory serves me correctly, it tastes substantially more appetizing if you make your own, rather than buying it already prepared; you should be able to find a recipe online and the ingredients you could likely find at your local market and/or have some items ordered in through a local grocery store.  However, I'm sure you could find online an international grocery store or call up a shop in Scotland who could mail some of the canned variety out to you.  Another option is to locate and contact a Scottish import shop some where in Canada; usually they'll bring items in on request.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

> *Quote from: PMedMoe on Today at 09:38:40*
> I'm sorry, but am I the only one who thinks the bacon in a bottle looks like....um, not bacon?  Maybe it was just the colour in the picture!
> As for the haggis, where can I get some??  I got hooked on that stuff last year at the Scottish Irish festival here in town.



Hey, I didn't say that!!  I may be (part) Scots but you'd have to give me an awful lot of alcohol to get me to eat haggis.  :-X


----------



## SARgirl (23 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't say that!!  I may be (part) Scots but you'd have to give me an awful lot of alcohol to get me to eat haggis.  :-X


LOL... sorry about that, I noticed right away after the post went through (or rather, as it was going through) and was in the middle of fixing it when you were posting the above reply... so it's already fixed. 

I'm quite certain I didn't like haggis as a child, but I do remember my grandfather eating it with ketchup... either way, yuck.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jul 2009)

Mmmm, haggis and scotch pies with HP and mashed potatoes....that'll bind you  up nice...small wonder the Scots were always fighting,,,they needed to crap!   iper:
I got hooked on the stuff last year, and I like it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

Some of the best haggis I've had was at regimental dinners catered by a German immigrant cook - the best I've had tastes like flavourful savoury stuffing/dressing, the worst like cardboardy oatmeal.

I guess it's like liver or anchovies - love 'em or hate 'em.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jul 2009)

Does anyone remember the freeze dried rations from the lat 70's/early 80's? I beleive they were called LRP rations.

Chili  was one item
Chicken stew was another.....


----------



## Shec (23 Jul 2009)

I never had the pleasure however I do remember the canned IRPs that replaced the RP4s in the first 1/2 of the '70s.  They introduced such delicacies as Vienna Sausages to the bill of fare.  Haven't been able to even look at a can of it on a supermarket shelf since.   Nor Luncheon meat nor tinned jamabalaya nor dehydrated mashed potatoes either.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the freeze dried rations from the lat 70's/early 80's? I beleive they were called LRP rations.
> 
> Chili  was one item
> Chicken stew was another.....


Never had the chili, but had the "little cardboard cubes of chicken-esque material" stew when I was in Air Cadets - MMM-mm-(not)-so-good...


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the freeze dried rations from the lat 70's/early 80's? I beleive they were called LRP rations.
> 
> Chili  was one item
> Chicken stew was another.....



We had some freeze dried stuff that was for group meals and required a field kitchen to prepare. It was not too bad, but it was really a pain in the butt. To use the stuff up, some genius started issuing it to kitchens as part of the rations. I was in CTC at the time and the Commandant of the Combat Arms School organized a professional development exercise (aka officers luncheon) and ordered us all on rations for the day. The meal was free but it cost us each something like $15 (and this was in the mid-seventies) each for the wine we consumed.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> We had some freeze dried stuff that was for group meals and required a field kitchen to prepare. It was not too bad, but it was really a pain in the butt. To use the stuff up, some genius started issuing it to kitchens as part of the rations. I was in CTC at the time and the Commandant of the Combat Arms School organized a professional development exercise (aka officers luncheon) and ordered us all on rations for the day. The meal was free but it cost us each something like $15 (and this was in the mid-seventies) each for the wine we consumed.


I'm curious - what was the plonk of choice with dehydrated chicken cube stew?


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Jul 2009)

The entree was freeze-dried steak. It wasn't too bad, especially after extended pre-luncheon drinks. The red was whatever was cheapest.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jul 2009)

And who could ever forget the gastronomical delight of the ham omelette??  Yummm    
Once tried some american stuff in a can, all I can say is it was EXTREMELY salted....did I mention it had some salt??


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> And who could ever forget the gastronomical delight of the ham omelette??  Yummm


Multi-purpose, too - I'm sure they would stop SOMETHING ballistic when frozen solid.

Another canned blast from the past - Drach's mystery meat?  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2009)

I think we just need to start a Weird News thread.   ;D

Pig rescued from Tim Horton's bathroom

RIDGETOWN, Ont. — Friday was anything but a routine day for a University of Guelph professor at the Ridgetown campus. 

Dr. Paul Luimes was called shortly after midnight and asked to come to the bathroom at the Tim Horton’s location in Ridgetown. 

Police wanted to determine if a four-week-old weaner pig found abandoned in the bathroom belonged to the college. 

“It wasn’t one of ours," said Luimes. “But it was a healthy, young pig that weighed about 15 pounds." 

Luimes offered to take the pig back to the college for the balance of the night. 

When he arrived at the college shortly after 8 a.m. the pig had been claimed by its owner - reportedly a student who lives nearby.

More on link

I guess they may have to change restaurant signs to say "No animals allowed" as opposed to the "No dogs allowed".    :


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2009)

After hearing this on the news, and that the fact that the pig actually belonged to a Student, I am of the opinion that it was a setup.  I think it was a Student who wanted to make a political statement about "Pigs" in reference to the Police, and a pig, in an establishment that sold donuts.  I really think that this was a prank by this student meant to make a "derogatory political statement".  As such, I think this student should be held responsible.  How else did their pig get into a Timmies washroom?


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How else did their pig get into a Timmies washroom?



Well, at 15 lbs, it would have been hard to smuggle it in under one's coat.   

But yeah, sounds like it could be a prank.


----------



## kratz (7 Jul 2010)

I'm not going to start a new thread for this new idea.

from thestar.com









> Coloured bacon creator reveals his secret
> 2010/07/07 10:10:00
> 
> Lesley Ciarula Taylor
> ...



 :-X

More at link...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

Cute - it'll go well with the blue mozza:


----------



## kratz (11 Mar 2011)

Yes, I know the thread is a few months old, but it is a bacon thread and better than starting a new topic.

Just watched a talk show demonstrating this new drink. I had to search for an example to post here.
From YouTube: Bacon Infused Vodka Caesar

While this drink is being infused, lest just say the image is disgusting.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2011)

I never thought of this thread when I found this image a couple of weeks ago.  While the note is hilarious, it's the P.S. I like.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Mar 2011)

There's a t-shirt or badge there....


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Mar 2011)

Read this thread before I left work today.  Had to have bacon for supper tonight  ;D


----------



## dangles (12 Mar 2011)

Get drunk with bacon! ;D

http://bakonvodka.com/


----------



## HavokFour (12 Mar 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> There's a t-shirt or badge there....



Possible shoulder patch?  ;D


----------



## agc (12 Mar 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Possible shoulder patch?  ;D



Or mint it.  That could be worth a beer at the mess.


----------



## dimsum (13 Mar 2011)

So much talk about bacon and other meats, and I'm surprised no one has mentioned Epic Meal Time yet.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXjxHQQxcLw

*disclaimer:  I don't advise anyone to actually make or eat any of the stuff they make/eat on there.*


----------



## X Royal (13 Mar 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the freeze dried rations from the lat 70's/early 80's? I beleive they were called LRP rations.
> 
> Chili  was one item
> Chicken stew was another.....


The chili was actually quite good. 
Also much easier to hump in the field compared to the canned rations of the day.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2011)

I liked the cheese.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Mar 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I liked the cheese.



I want to buy some Cheeeeese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Mar 2011)

That processed bacon probably has no real meat in it. It's healthier than the real stuff!


----------



## willellis (13 Mar 2011)

Hahaha. This is the most random thread ever. I love it! 

Is the processed stuff really better for you than the legit bacon?


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Mar 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> Hahaha. This is the most random thread ever. I love it!
> 
> Is the processed stuff really better for you than the legit bacon?



Considering the possibility of contracting ringworm or other nasty parasites...or that pigs eat, sleep, root in their own crap, I would be betting on the processed substance.


----------



## HavokFour (13 Mar 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> Hahaha. This is the most random thread ever. I love it!
> 
> Is the processed stuff really better for you than the legit bacon?



Bacon flavoured Styrofoam...


----------



## kratz (27 Mar 2011)

Everyone enjoys the ubiquitous meatloaf dinner. Try this bacon wrapped meatloaf.








> Alabama: Bacon-wrapped meatloaf
> 
> With the second-highest obesity rate in the country—behind only neighboring Mississippi—you’d expect to find some fattening culprits in the deep-fried-bacon-loving south. And Chef Kevin Layton of Greer’s Market, in Mobile, does not disappoint with his bacon-wrapped meatloaf recipe. “People ask for it on a weekly basis,” he told WKRG News in 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny_C (28 Mar 2011)

I saw this alarm clock on Shark Tank and immediately thought of this thread.

http://mattysallin.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/wake-n-bacon/


----------



## nuclearzombies (28 Mar 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> This thread has spun way out of control; however, it's been harmless.  Anymore examples of food in tins that should _not_ be in tins?



For you, Technoviking:






B-B-B-Bacon!


----------



## ReneeClaude (28 Mar 2011)

How about some chocolate bacon? Or maybe it bacon chocolate?... 

http://ow.ly/i/9FyR


----------



## mike63 (18 Apr 2011)

A giant mug made out of bacon filled with cheddar cheese.


----------



## bwatch (23 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, I like maple syrup on my sausages....  ;D



The real stuff


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2011)

bwatch said:
			
		

> The real stuff



Is there another kind?


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Is there another kind?



Yupp! Ever tried Table syrup? Yuk!!


----------



## Alea (24 Apr 2011)

Does chocolate bacon count?  ;D







Alea


----------



## dapaterson (24 Apr 2011)




----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

>




oh I like the look of that.


----------



## Saskboy (25 Apr 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

>



Apparently whoever made this poster isn't familiar with these guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTIYn8NP87Y (warning: contains foul language, although I think most of it is censored).

These guys gave rise to one of my favourite sayings, "The f*** you know about bacon?"


----------



## bwatch (1 May 2011)

The Sunday after I came back to the Ward from the ICU after have Open Heart Surgery, I lifted the lid on my Breakfast Tray and what did I see. The very thing I was told not to eat, yes, Bacon. It was a full Breakfast of Bacon, Eggs, Hash Browns, Toast and Coffee. Told the Cardiac Ward was the only one to get such a Breakfast. Anyway, I still eat my 6 to 8 rashers every Friday or Saturday for Breakfast.  If they serve it in a Hospital, I can eat it at home just as well.


----------



## Jaydub (1 May 2011)

Breakfast of Booze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZDv9pgHp8Q

Candied Bacon. Delicious.  Like dog treats for human beings.


----------



## Occam (1 May 2011)

I mentioned this before in the "Tactical Bacon" thread, but I still think that Turbaconducken is the ultimate in bacon decadence.

Mind you, I'm still not going to try it until I have a defibrillator and DIY angioplasty machine in my home...   ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 May 2011)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> Breakfast of Booze
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZDv9pgHp8Q
> 
> Candied Bacon. Delicious.  Like dog treats for human beings.



Epic meal time is the bomb......


----------



## ReneeClaude (22 May 2011)

This is actually pretty neat, it gives you the step by step on how to make your own bacon

http://www.simplecomfortfood.com/2011/05/21/homemade-bacon/


----------



## TwoTonShackle (22 May 2011)

The Bacon Explosion is pretty fantastic.  Two pounds of bacon, two pounds of sausage.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 May 2011)

Nothing on here compares to this.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2011)

And if you like to pay your respects to bacon by bringing it with you as you travel, there's Mr. Bacon.

We bring him along to see the sights and make friends.  The last photo is when Mr. Bacon found out Osama was dead.

Enjoy!


----------



## BernDawg (29 May 2011)

Ha! They're Bakinis!!  (y'all thought it, I just said it out loud...)


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 May 2011)

Did someone say bacon, the maple kind?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xdxOAD13xs


----------



## kratz (30 May 2011)

For the die hard bacon man who has everything comes Bacon Cologne, by Fargginay.

I heard about this from CBC's report on eau du pee


----------



## Jacqueline (26 Jun 2011)

Eating bacon isn't much different from eating Japanese recycled human manure. 

YUM
http://www.dailytech.com/Japanese+Make+Delicious+Nourishing+Steaks+From+Human+Feces/article21932.htm


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jun 2011)

Check out the bacon muffin at approx 1:17 mark of the video.  THAT is "artery-clogging" goodness..!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fNbv9QzoQk


----------



## kawa11 (27 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> This thread has spun way out of control; however, it's been harmless.  Anymore examples of food in tins that should _not_ be in tins?








http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr288/brandontrout/CannedChicken.jpg

edit: broken link


----------



## kawa11 (27 Jun 2011)

Can't believe no one has said:






[/img]
BACONNAISE! 
http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/5041.jpg


----------



## Marshall12345 (19 Jul 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/other/squeez-bacon-embed-zoom.jpg
> 
> Personally I will just use the real stuff....



I always thought the purple heinz ketchup was gross, but that?? That's honestly repulsive.


----------



## Occam (18 Aug 2011)

Bacon is an option, but who could turn it down?

Savouring the CNE's 1,500-calorie doughnut cheeseburger

Original link w/picture in all its decadent glory

Matthew Coutts, ctvtoronto.ca

Date: Thursday Aug. 18, 2011 8:25 AM ET

I considered the idea fodder for Internet video foolishness, the creation of sophomoric humourists still able to punish their bodies with excess calories without feeling any ill effects.

But when I came face-to-face with "the beast" on Wednesday, I ate first and asked questions later. I tasted the glazed sugar and bacon concoction. I went through the looking glass.

The Krispy Kreme doughnut cheeseburger is the latest in a series of gastronomically shocking fare for which the CNE has become notorious: From pizza-on-a-stick to bacon-wrapped confections to deep-fried anything. 

No, really. Anything. 

During a walk-through of CNE Park on Wednesday, I was welcomed into a tent filled with such treats – a preview of some of the oddities available in the CNE food pavilion.

There were worm-like strands of deep-fried cola, bars of deep-fried peanut butter and jam, as well as balls of deep-fried butter.

And sitting amongst them, wearing its top Krispy Kreme doughnut as a crown, was the hamburger.

The doughnut cheeseburger made the rounds at the Calgary Stampede earlier this year. And now Epic Burgers and Waffles, its aptly named creators, have slated it for its Toronto debut at the CNE.

Two glazed Krispy Kreme doughnuts flanked a lean burger patty topped with American cheddar cheese, tomato, lettuce and bacon. Fried eggs are also available as a topping, if all that is not quite enough.

I felt like I needed to call my mother and apologize.

This creation consists of 1,500 calories, and can top the scales with as many as 2,000 calories if you add bacon and egg as toppings. KFC's Double Down chicken sandwich has just over 500 calories, and that was enough to make a nutritionist's head explode.

Christian Reilly, a young spokesman for the gut-busting lunch, said he, too, was at first skeptical of the burger's potential, but really enjoyed the combination of savoury and sweet flavours.

"It is one of those things that you have to sink your teeth into. Once you try it you will be a believer," said Reilly. 

"It is just under 2,000 calories, including the fried egg and bacon. Just get here early and take a long walk around the fair ground and you will be OK."

Something about Reilly reminded me of a young Lyle Lanley, the slick-talking salesman who convinced Springfield to buy an unnecessary monorail on "The Simpsons." But he was right. I couldn't come all this way and not eat one.

I took a burger, snuck off to a quiet area to sit and unwrapped the foil to reveal a glistening hamburger inside. The doughnut bun was covered in icing sugar and strands of bacon stuck out of the edges.

It was a confusing meal, to say the least. I hated how much I enjoyed the burger. And I hated even more how much I didn't hate the doughnut.

But there is a reason why hamburgers and doughnuts haven't received the fusion treatment until recently. Food mashups are an inexact science.

The savoury and sweet flavours didn't mesh together as well as Lanley had promised. Some bites were a perfect mix of sweet and salty, others were too sweet by far and I was left wishing I had had the burger on its own. 

I found myself eating half the burger, picking around the doughnuts to get a clean shot at the meat inside.

The CNE is a place where visitors go to put their inhibitions aside, ride terrifying rides and play foolish games for the sake of winning silly teddy bears. They taste eclectic foods and avoid counting the calories.

And maybe, had I eaten the Krispy Kreme doughnut cheeseburger under the lights of the Midway, I would have enjoyed it more, and maybe even laughed off the rock left in my stomach. 

But for now, I will stick to ordering a regular cheeseburger, with a doughnut on the side.

The Krispy Kreme doughnut cheeseburger costs $8 plus an extra $2 to add bacon and a fried egg. They will be available to exhibition-goers as of Aug. 19. 

The CNE runs until Labour Day weekend.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2011)

JoeMoe said:
			
		

> I always thought the purple heinz ketchup was gross, but that?? That's honestly repulsive.



Why?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2011)




----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr288/brandontrout/CannedChicken.jpg
> 
> edit: broken link



Oh Dear God. The chicken canned in goo! I remember reading about this product in the past and like products like potted meat, I always wonder who buys this stuff.

Here's something that shouldn't be in a can.....or exist at all for that matter:


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Oct 2011)

Pork Brains?   :-X

For zombies, maybe?   ;D


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Pork Brains?   :-X
> 
> For zombies, maybe?   ;D



Possibly for pig zombies. Human zombies prefer human brains. Then again, there's no sure way to tell just what kind of brains are in those cans  .


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Oct 2011)

I just read this entire thread.  I have not had breakfast nor supper last night.  I am at work.

I hate you all soooooo much right now.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I just read this entire thread.  I have not had breakfast nor supper last night.  I am at work.
> 
> I hate you all soooooo much right now.



Just think of that can of Pork Brains in White Gravy and it'll suppress your appetite for a little while  .


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Oct 2011)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> Just think of that can of Pork Brains in White Gravy and it'll suppress your appetite for a little while  .


Don't knock till you try it, and at this moment I am almost willing to try it.  After all, everything tastes better with gravy, right?





Right?


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (16 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Don't knock till you try it, and at this moment I am almost willing to try it.  After all, everything tastes better with gravy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;D  You are absolutely correct *everything* tastes better with gravy. I think that it may actually be a law of physics that gravy makes everything taste better. I think it's called the Gravy Coefficient or the Theory of Gravy Deliciousness.


----------



## Nault_army (16 Oct 2011)

Did anyone say EpicMealTime ?


----------



## SprCForr (17 Oct 2011)

TwoTonShackle said:
			
		

> The Bacon Explosion is pretty fantastic.  Two pounds of bacon, two pounds of sausage.



Made that last year. 

Pretty damn tasty that.


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Oct 2011)

Bacon,,, Pork,,,salt... salt.Whad I miss.... Oh yeah,,,the lil tin's
with bacon,,,pork,salt,salt.... Dohh Scoty B (version of Homer 
Simpsom) Bacon,,pork,,salt,,salt...Dohhh
Cheer's


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Oct 2011)

My favorite Bacon is turkey bacon.  It may not be actual dead pig, but boy is it good.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 Oct 2011)

TwoTonShackle said:
			
		

> The Bacon Explosion is pretty fantastic.  Two pounds of bacon, two pounds of sausage.



I dunno, maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet, or the picture was taken too close, but that thing just looks like a severed limb to me.

 :-[


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> My favorite Bacon is turkey bacon.  It may not be actual dead pig, but boy is it good.



Blasphemer!! Sacriledge!!! Off with his head!!!


----------



## MJP (18 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> My favorite Bacon is turkey bacon.  It may not be actual dead pig, but boy is it good.



Please do not sully this great thread with your crap faux bacon...


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Oct 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Please do not sully this great thread with your crap faux bacon...



Well said sire!! 

Sire...... :skull:Shall we use the sharp axe or the dull one to lop his head off?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Well said sire!!
> 
> Sire...... :skull:Shall we use the sharp axe or the dull one to lop his head off?


I would prefer a French swordsman. /history reference

It what was I was raised on, my parents rarely bought real bacon and bought turkey bacon.  I was quite surprised the first time I had pig bacon.  Aaaaand its time to make breakfast.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I would prefer a French swordsman. /history reference
> 
> It what was I was raised on, my parents rarely bought real bacon and bought turkey bacon.  I was quite surprised the first time I had pig bacon.  Aaaaand its time to make breakfast.



SILENCE Blasphemer!!!


----------



## MJP (18 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> It what was I was raised on, my parents rarely bought real bacon and bought turkey bacon.  I was quite surprised the first time I had pig bacon.  Aaaaand its time to make breakfast.



I am truly sorry your parents didn't love you.  Hopefully therapy and bacon can help you get over your pain.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Oct 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I am truly sorry your parents didn't love you.  Hopefully therapy and bacon can help you get over your pain.



So.....we CAN"T cut his head off now? >


----------



## MJP (18 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So.....we CAN"T cut his head off now? >



No but we can help him through this tough period by eating more bacon and putting forth glorious pictures of pork and pork related food!


----------



## GAP (18 Oct 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> No but we can help him through this tough period by eating more bacon and putting forth glorious pictures of pork and pork related food!



I got lots of the leftovers of pork....want pictures of those too!  ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

Right now I will take any meat that is not turkey.  The left overs from three family dinners are driving me crazy.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Right now I will take any meat that is not turkey.  The left overs from three family dinners are driving me crazy.



Here.....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

My stomach says "hallelujah!" my artery's say "Dear God no."


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2011)

http://www.textsfromlastnight.com


> (817):
> Yup, totally tried cooking bacon in the dryer last night.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2011)




----------



## dapaterson (15 Nov 2011)

And now the ultimate bacon product:

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1087104--canadians-don-t-have-to-choose-between-bacon-and-sex-anymore-and-it-s-even-kosher?bn=1


----------



## RememberanceDay (15 Nov 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And now the ultimate bacon product:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1087104--canadians-don-t-have-to-choose-between-bacon-and-sex-anymore-and-it-s-even-kosher?bn=1


Do I _want_ to know how you found that???


----------



## Journeyman (15 Nov 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And now the ultimate bacon product:
> http://www.thestar.com....


_The Star_ -- as credible as Radio Chatter; as bright as some Recruiting posts.TM


----------



## GAP (15 Nov 2011)

Said they all as they all scrupulously go through the article looking for the ordering URL.............


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Nov 2011)

8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2011)

.... as a gift idea?


> So good, you’ll want to gift one and keep two for yourself! Top-quality bacon is rendered down, mixed with onion and spices, and simmered for about six hours to bring out the wonderful flavors. It’s then pureed, blast chilled and ready to spread.
> 
> We like to put it on our burgers, serve it on crostini, spread on grilled cheese, add as a substitute for bacon on a BLT, and mix with cream cheese for bagels. For an extra treat, mix in with your favorite macaroni and cheese recipe. The possibilities are endless.


More here.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... as a gift idea?



Why not?  PC recently introduced it's new Black Label line including Bacon Marmalade Spread.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2011)

Sweet and simple recipe:  Glazed Bacon on a Stick

I think I'd prefer adding a scallop over the oyster, though.   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2012)

:nod:


----------



## RememberanceDay (29 Jan 2012)

GAHHH! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Feb 2012)

Hoo ray!

http://www.fastcodesign.com/1668916/pasta-not-bacon-makes-you-fat-but-how


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2012)

Maybe bacon can help....


> A new medical study recommends a method called "nasal packing with strips of cured pork" as an effective way to treat uncontrollable nosebleeds.
> 
> Ian Humphreys, Sonal Saraiya, Walter Belenky and James Dworkin, at Detroit Medical Centre in Michigan, treated a girl who had a rare hereditary disorder that brings prolongued bleeding. Publishing in the Annals of Otology, Rhinology and Laryngology, they pack the essential details into two sentences:
> 
> ...


_The Guardian_, 23 Jan 12

From the medical journal article:


> Objectives: Glanzmann thrombasthenia is a rare disorder of platelet function that may result in life-threatening hemorrhage, particularly from the nasal vaults. Various medical therapies (such as recombinant factor VII, antifibrinolytic agents, and blood transfusions) and surgical therapies (such as nasal packing, electrocautery, laser coagulation, septoplasty, and embolization) have been described with various degrees of success.
> 
> Methods: We present a unique case report of a 4-year-old child with known Glanzmann thrombasthenia and two separate episodes of life-threatening epistaxis that were treated successfully by nasal packing with strips of cured pork because of special circumstances.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davionn (3 Feb 2012)

Baby's First Word is Bacon...

http://en.video.canoe.tv/video/comedy/latest-viral-videos/1906868833/babys-first-word-is-bacon/1425948172001


----------



## RangerRay (3 Feb 2012)

Should you ever find yourself in San Francisco...

http://www.boccalone.com/

Not bacon, but it is tasty salted pig parts.


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Feb 2012)

These are described as Newfoundland Turtle Burgers:






Ground beef patty covered with a bacon weave and hot dogs for limbs.

I don't care what they're called, I want one!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Feb 2012)

The health freaks are hiring lawyers as wee speak to block the sale of turtle burgers! Joking! Or maybe not.....


----------



## q_1966 (12 Feb 2012)

Epic Mealtime RMC Edition http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMRRTgIIFEQ


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Feb 2012)

Was at a Chocolate Festival last weekend in Glendale,AZ. Tried the scrumptious chocolate coated bacon. Dark chocolate tasted better than the milk chocolate. Sweet with a touch of salty.

See below. Just don't eat anything from Jack IMHO.
*
Bacon milkshake? Yes, from Jack in the Box.*

http://www.wect.com/story/16897622/bacon-milkshake-yes-from-jack-in-the-box
Updated: Feb 11, 2012 9:00 AM MST

The bacon milkshake is as indulgent as you would expect a bacon milkshake to be. (&copy;iStockphoto/Thinkstock) The bacon milkshake is as indulgent as you would expect a bacon milkshake to be. (©iStockphoto/Thinkstock)

By Schuyler Velasco

If conventional wisdom says that bacon makes everything better, then Jack in the Box may finally have discovered the exception: the bacon milkshake.

"It's for real. Bacon Shake," reads an ad from the San Diego-based fast food burger chain. "Ask for it today."

The public reaction so far has been largely negative, but taste isn't really the point. The bacon shake is the latest in a long line of fast food fare so outrageous that they serve mainly to draw attention to the fast food chain as a whole, rather than as a serious menu item. Take KFC's "Double Down" sandwich from 2010 (the one with fried chicken breasts as the "bread"), or the perennial resurgence of the McDonald's McRib.

The latest porky dairy treat is a part of Jack in the Box's new ad campaign, which asks the question: If you like bacon so much, why don't you marry it?

The bacon milkshake may actually be the least disturbing part of the campaign: A trip to the restaurant's marrybacon.com website will treat you to a video of a guy literally marrying a bacon cheeseburger. While there, you can also "make your own bacon baby" -- upload a headshot of yourself, and your facial features will be superimposed onto a strip of bacon which will then be added to a baby's body. (If it sounds icky, that's because it is).

But back to everything you need to know about the bacon milkshake. It's as indulgent as you would expect a bacon milkshake to be: the regular, 16-ounce size has 773 calories, 40 grams of fat, and 75 grams of sugar. The 24-ounce size has 54 grams of fat and 1,081 calories (to put that in perspective, the recommended daily caloric intake for an average-size woman is 2,000 calories). If you're keeping kosher or vegetarian, you're in luck: The shake is made with bacon-flavored syrup, rather than the genuine article.

It's available for a time "as limited as limited can be," at participating locations. Jack in the Box has 2,100 stores in 19 states, mostly in the western half of the United States. The shake doesn't appear on the menu; you have to ask for it.

How does it taste? Plenty of brave bacon-shake tasters have weighed in around the Web:

"Wow. That was horrific, " wrote Brock Keeling, a blogger for SFist. "Bad it was. Aggressively so, A heavy, lingering bland with a touch of smoke that doesn't go away. Jack in the Box's Bacon Shake hits the senses like smokey maple syrup."

Noting a lack of true bacon flavor, Edwin Goei at the OC Weekly calls the shake "less a marriage to bacon than a harmless flirtation"

"It's like I'm 90 years old and I have to drink my food," said a man taste-testing the shake on film for CNBC's Jane Wells in a California mall.

Food items like the bacon milkshake are fun in theory, and they get their purveyors into the news for a few days. But in all likelihood, very few people are actually buying a Double Down or the McRib for lunch on a regular basis.

Nor is bacon in dessert anything new. Last year, Denny's introduced a "Maple Bacon Sundae" as part of its "Baconalia" festival; unlike the Jack in the Box shake, it came topped with real bacon. Chocolate candy bars with bacon bits have become an increasingly common sight in many grocery stores, including Whole Foods. A quick Google search unearths scores of recipes for homemade bacon milkshakes, most of them involving maple syrup, ice cream and, well, bacon.

Still, if curiosity gets the best of you, visit jackinthebox.com and type your Zip Code into the store locator to find a Jack in the Box near you.


----------



## q_1966 (13 Feb 2012)

I did come across a recipie for Bacon Muffins, I was both disgusted and compelled to try it, along with a regular batch of Baking Powder Biscuits and/or Muffins. I know how much you guys love Bacon, but both the Galley Buffer and the P.O. shot me down prior to making it.


----------



## BernDawg (13 Feb 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> I did come across a recipie for Bacon Muffins, I was both disgusted and compelled to try it, along with a regular batch of Baking Powder Biscuits and/or Muffins. I know how much you guys love Bacon, but both the Galley Buffer and the P.O. shot me down prior to making it.



That's only cause they're worried it'll catch on and they'll have to start making them too! 

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2012)




----------



## q_1966 (15 Feb 2012)

For all you bacon connoisseurs

/watch?v=gG8Qisg1LsM&list=UUljiHaCPJ0sZyAkCPfG4QQw&index=3&feature=plcp

Hint: Don't over cook it, I have seen it shatter like glass, if this happens, commit suicide with sharp bacon shards ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2012)

And for the people who ate too much bacon (is there such a thing?):  Bacon casket for dead bacon lovers

The meat-inspired casket comes with a bacon air freshener on the inside and looks like a bacon strip on the outside.

More at link






 ;D


----------



## q_1966 (30 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And for the people who ate too much bacon (is there such a thing?):  Bacon casket for dead bacon lovers
> 
> The meat-inspired casket comes with a bacon air freshener on the inside and looks like a bacon strip on the outside.
> 
> ...



When your rich your not crazy, just eccentric. It's kind of sad that a company that sells bacon products is now selling caskets looking to profit from those dead, possibly from their products.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2012)




----------



## TN2IC (1 Jun 2012)

Just sayin... at McDonald's for 79 cents.. you can add bacon to anything. McFlurry.... and bacon. Oh yes.... oh yes.

You are welcome.


----------



## q_1966 (10 Jun 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Just sayin... at McDonald's for 79 cents.. you can add bacon to anything. McFlurry.... and bacon. Oh yes.... oh yes.
> 
> You are welcome.



What's wrong with you...ask for chicken, everyone knows they use to put chicken feathers in the milkshakes...


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jun 2012)

What's wrong with me.... well it all started when I was born...


----------



## wildman0101 (10 Jun 2012)

I was born with a baconator in my mouth, and they wern't invented yet. LOL Scoty B
now how bout some tall tale's Re: Bacon.


----------



## kratz (7 Jul 2012)

Globe and Mail.ca Link [Video]

With the summer BBQ opportunities around us, I am not surprised to find this option sprouting up:

Attached is a screen capture of the video:


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jul 2012)

I'm torn.....   :'(







 >


----------



## Greymatters (25 Jul 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> These are described as Newfoundland Turtle Burgers:
> 
> Ground beef patty covered with a bacon weave and hot dogs for limbs.
> 
> I don't care what they're called, I want one!



That looks awesome - has anyone here ever actually tried one?


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2012)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> That looks awesome - has anyone here ever actually tried one?


Yes!  I have had them a time or two on ship.  They were as good as they sound.   :nod:


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Jul 2012)

Bacon....


----------



## q_1966 (13 Sep 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Bacon....



That's probably enough bacon to feed a crew of 50...maybe a lot less if it's more than 3 slices per person. I did try to be generous on the steam line to those who were nice to me and were not lazy when it was their turn in the scullery. That is if I didn't get jacked by the Buffer or PO for over serving.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2012)

> Might want to get your fill of ham this year, because "a world shortage of pork and bacon next year is now unavoidable," according to a (British) industry trade group.
> 
> Blame the drought conditions that blazed through the corn and soybean crop this year. Less feed led to herds declining across the European Union “at a significant rate,” according to the National Pig Assn. in Britain.
> 
> ...


_Chicago Tribune_, 24 Sept 12

From a 7 Sept 12 news release from the U.K's National Pig Association:





> The world’s pig farmers are warning of a shortage of bacon and pork next year because pig-feed has become unaffordable following disastrous growing and harvesting weather. Governments are becoming increasingly concerned.
> 
> British shoppers are being urged to make a special effort to safeguard supplies of British bacon and pork by only buying packs carrying British farming's own Red Tractor logo.
> 
> ...


This, and a more recent Brit "save our bacon" news release attached.

Here in Canada, no such dire warnings (at this point), but concern nonetheless - this from the Canadian Pork Council....





> Canadian pork producers are worried that ethanol policies and low crop yields in the United States due to drought conditions are causing grain prices to soar to a point where it is not economical to raise pigs in Canada. The current feed situation and lack of carry over stock from last year’s crop supports the argument that it is necessary to reduce grain usage for ethanol and to consider the amounts of grain essential for feeding livestock that is used to feed people.
> 
> “Grain is by far the largest cost component of raising pigs” stated Candian Pork Council’s Chair Jean Guy Vincent, “and marketplace realities are such that pork producers cannot simply pass along added costs to buyers.  Margins become squeezed and producers need to either absorb heavy losses or, unfortunately, get out of business.” ....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Sep 2012)

I've always said if you add cheese and/or bacon to anything it improves it by a factor of 10.

Case in point, my wife likes to experiment with her cooking, so one day she fried up some bacon.  She then put the cooked bacon all chopped up in waffle batter and cooked it up.  The taste was superb!

If pork prices are going up I will have to save the pennies as bacon is a staple in my household.


----------



## Davionn (25 Sep 2012)

Recently tried bacon butterscotch cookies.

Dee-lish!!

 :nod:


----------



## MikeL (25 Sep 2012)

http://www.wellandtribune.ca/2012/09/25/bacon-shortage-unavoidable-pork-group-cautions


> Bacon shortage 'unavoidable,' pork group cautions
> QMI Agency
> 
> Tuesday, September 25, 2012 1:14:40 EDT PM
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Sep 2012)

Ah! Economics in action:

As producers of pork vacate the field because they are not making money, price of bacon will rise as a result of the shortage in supply, leading to a price increase that will raise the profit margins of remaining producers, until those profit margins are just too tempting, causing more new producers to enter the market and raising production, flooding the supermarkets and creating pressure to lower the price, resulting in lower margins and even some producers not making any money and electing to leave the market, raising prices ....


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Sep 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> http://www.wellandtribune.ca/2012/09/25/bacon-shortage-unavoidable-pork-group-cautions



It's a radical Islamic plot to destroy morale amongst their greatest foes: western white guys!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Sep 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It's a radical Islamic plot to destroy morale amongst their greatest foes: western white guys!


This one has the possibility to work!


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Ah! Economics in action:
> 
> As producers of pork vacate the field because they are not making money, price of bacon will rise as a result of the shortage in supply, leading to a price increase that will raise the profit margins of remaining producers, until those profit margins are just too tempting, causing more new producers to enter the market and raising production, flooding the supermarkets and creating pressure to lower the price, resulting in lower margins and even some producers not making any money and electing to leave the market, raising prices ....


Got it in one!


> .... A British trade organization called the National Pig Association of the United Kingdom, predicted a bacon shortage and the following day, every U.S. News organization reported the shortage with words like “unavoidable” and “bacon-worship challenged”. The truth is that the drought in the U.S. has reduced the corn per acre, thereby making corn more expensive. When the price of corn rises, the cost to feed animals rises.
> 
> This affects the price of meat in different ways in the short, medium and long terms. Most cows and pigs are “finished” in feedlots where operators buy yearlings to fatten them up and bring to market. As the cost of feedstock rises, the value of yearlings falls, since it costs more to raise the animal to slaughter. Less profit in the future reduces the price feedlot operators will pay for the yearlings. So in the short-term, an above average number of animals are prematurely slaughtered which creates an over-supply of cheap meat.
> 
> In the medium-term, however, this process leaves the market with fewer animals in the future, hence a “bacon shortage”. This shortage drives up the price, reducing demand. In the long-term, 12-18 months, increased price signals farmers to produce more yearlings as the higher price will justify higher feed costs. Higher feed cost, creates more corn planting, bringing more corn to market to satisfy demand and two years from now, all is “normal” again. This is market capitalism at work ....


cincinnati.com, 2 Oct 12

Whew!


----------



## Greymatters (9 Oct 2012)

Shades of Dr. Strangelove:

"Mr. President, we must not allow a bacon  gap!"


----------



## BernDawg (9 Oct 2012)

What did we take away from this boys and girls?

     "an above average number of animals are prematurely slaughtered which creates an over-supply of cheap meat."

Load your freezers on the cheap while you can!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Nov 2012)

Just found an excellent reason to visit the Toronto Christmas Market this year (included with the Beer Gardens and mulled wine), Leonard Pig Candy is one of the featured vendors selling......

.....thick cut double smoked bacon dipped in Belgian chocolate.....


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just found an excellent reason to visit the Toronto Christmas Market this year (included with the Beer Gardens and mulled wine), Leonard Pig Candy is one of the featured vendors selling......
> 
> .....thick cut double smoked bacon dipped in Belgian chocolate.....



Damn it!  They don't seem to sell it on line... :'(  It all looks delicious.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ....thick cut double smoked bacon dipped in Belgian chocolate.....


Nope; still not enough reason to go to Toronto.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2012)

> Could bacon get any tastier?
> 
> Pig scientists and breeders say indeed it could, now that the pig genome has been sequenced and a trove of new genetic information is available.
> 
> ...


NPR, 16 Nov 12


----------



## Journeyman (16 Nov 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The group spelled out the pattern of DNA on all of the chromosomes of a female domesticated pig.


So, who's going to post something...guaranteed to eliminate their sex life for a month or so?    op:


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Nov 2012)

Bacon Flow Chart


----------



## kratz (28 Nov 2012)

link  

Company boasts so-called 'world's first' bacon shaving cream, but wait. Hasn't this been done before?
By Sheena Goodyear,QMI Agency
First posted: Wednesday, November 28, 2012 10:27 AM MST | Updated: Wednesday, November 28, 2012 10:51 AM MST










> The self-styled "bacontrepreneurs" at J&D claim to have invented "the world's first bacon-scented shaving cream," but a Wisconsin-based shop has had something similar on the market for years.
> 
> "Yes, the world's first bacon-scented shaving cream. Prepare to be loved, admired and possibly eaten by bears," reads the press release for the new cream from the Seattle company known for its bacon lip-balm, bacon popcorn and bacon roses, to name a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Dec 2012)

;D


----------



## 57Chevy (10 Feb 2013)

The Blue Ribbon Bacon Festival (Iowa) article is shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

"I love bacon more than I love my job," said Katie Nordquist, who was dressed in a tuxedo T-shirt that looked like bacon Saturday for her first time at the festival.

 Thousands gather at Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines for annual bacon festival 
By Barbara Rodriguez, The Associated Press, 10 Feb


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2013)

If only.

Introducing Scope's Bacon mouthwash



> Scope Bacon Mouthwash
> 
> Scope Bacon is the newest addition to our line of products. It tastes like bacon, while still killing 99.9% of bad breath germs. And, it keeps your breath minty fresh 5 times longer than brushing alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2013)

;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2013)

Hmmm, perhaps a trip to Stratford, ON is in order.....

The Stratford Bacon and Ale Trail

 :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hmmm, perhaps a trip to Stratford, ON is in order.....
> 
> The Stratford Bacon and Ale Trail
> 
> :nod:


Thanks for sharing that - never knew Stratford was such a bacony-pork kinda place.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing that - never knew Stratford was such a bacony-pork beer kinda place.



FTFY.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2013)

If you're interested in showing off your bacon love via a t-shirt, and want to support a Calgary-based company, I present to you foodonyourshirt.com.
Behold some of their bacon line:
Bacon warriors




Bacon, Bacon and more Bacon




Not to mention, bacon + friends


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

I wonder if you can get a side of bacon with that?


----------



## agc (14 Oct 2013)

Bacon candy


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2013)

Went to a great place in Vancouver yesterday, the Tap & Barrel (at the Olympic Village).  They have Eggs Benedict with pulled bacon....   :nod:


----------



## SARgirl (5 Nov 2013)

'Tis the Sizzle Ornament
http://www.modcloth.com/shop/decorative-accessories/tis-the-sizzle-ornament


----------



## CougarKing (15 Mar 2014)

What do the wild boars eat there in North Carolina? SHEESH. This latest one is HUGE.  

Yahoo News video


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 May 2014)

Something new you can add to your recipe book.

Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings!!


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2014)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Something new you can add to your recipe book.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings!!



Try this:


----------



## JoeDos (2 May 2014)

Sadly just a gag


----------



## CougarKing (10 Mar 2015)

Reminds me of that scene from "Black Hawk Down" movie where Delta operators in Little Bird helos hunted wild boars in Somalia: 

CBC



> *Wild boar boom a problem for Sask., animal researcher warns*
> 
> Call it the invasion of the wild boars.
> 
> ...


----------

